# Sfigato



## sixtysix

Ciao a tutti,
approdo su questo FORUM chiedendoVi una cortesia:
come si traduce in Inglese SFIGATO?
Ho notato che viene tradotto semplicemente come "unlucky" ma  mi sembra un po riduttivo...
ciao e grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi sixtysix. Welcome to the forum.

_Sfigato_ can be translated as _unlucky_ or _jinxed. "I am really unlucky/jinxed."_


----------



## TheWiz

Dork o looser. Più looser. Buon lavoro.


----------



## Manuel_M

TheWiz said:
			
		

> Dork o lo ser. Più lo ser. Buon lavoro avoro.


 
to lose = perdere
loose = sciolto, slegato

Edit: Dovrei aggiungere che e' un errore molto frequente anche tra gli stessi madrelingua inglesi


----------



## Neurone00

sixtysix said:


> POI: cosa pensate della traduzione di SFIGATO in NERD?




La parola nerd rappresenta, in modo dispregiativo, una classe di sfigati cioè coloro che stanno ore e ore al pc. E' una specie di connotazione di secchione...

Cito da wikipedia in aggiunta a quanto scritto da me: "*Nerd* è un termine della lingua inglese con cui tradizionalmente viene chiamato chi abbia una certa predisposizione per la ricerca intellettuale (magari associata ad una intelligenza superiore alla media) e sia al contempo solitario e con una più o meno spiccata predisposizione per l'asocialità. Il termine italiano più o meno corrispondente è "secchione" o "sfigato"."


----------



## motorhead

I read the word 'tosser' in some UK forum, can it be a 'sfigato' translation?


----------



## Neurone00

It just flashed in my mind: "rotter"


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Neurone00 said:


> La parola nerd rappresenta, in modo dispregiativo, una classe di sfigati cioè coloro che stanno ore e ore al pc. E' una specie di connotazione di secchione...
> 
> Cito da wikipedia in aggiunta a quanto scritto da me: "*Nerd* è un termine della lingua inglese con cui tradizionalmente viene chiamato chi abbia una certa predisposizione per la ricerca intellettuale (magari associata ad una intelligenza superiore alla media) e sia al contempo solitario e con una più o meno spiccata predisposizione per l'asocialità. Il termine italiano più o meno corrispondente è "secchione" o "sfigato"."



Si', esatto.  "Nerd" implica un ragazzo "brainy," con gli occhiali spessi e poca abilità sportiva.  "Loser" implica qualcuno con cattiva fortuna.


----------



## Salegrosso

In addition: _nerd_ is increasingly used in Italian as well.


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Really?  Does it have the same meaning?


----------



## Salegrosso

Yes, exactly the same meaning. It is used only by young people.


----------



## venice

sixtysix said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> approdo su questo FORUM chiedendoVi una cortesia:
> come si traduce in Inglese SFIGATO?
> Ho notato che viene tradotto semplicemente come "unlucky" ma mi sembra un po riduttivo...
> ciao e grazie


Nella parola sfiga troviamo la 's' privativa  come in s-fortuna= senza fortuna, s-barbato= senza barba, sbottonato= senza bottoni ecc.
Quindi s-figa significa 'senza figa' Questo è sinonimo di sfortuna perchè per i più(maschi) non avere la/una f... significa essere sfortunati, (è una sfortuna non avere una donna/ragazza, poichè f... significa anche questo). Da qui sfigato = sfortunato (una donna quindi non dovrebbe dire 'sono sfigata' ma forse 'sono s-caz..' ma  i misteri delle lingue sono tanti...).
Pertanto per tradurre letteralmente la parola in inglese, se non si vuole usare 'unlucky' bisognerebbe trovare qualcosa per dire 'without cunt ', che forse esiste ma che io non conosco.
Scusate la chiarezza dei termini. Ciao


----------



## Salegrosso

Il mistero si infittisce pensando che una _figata_ (!) è una gran cosa, mentre una _cazzata_ (!) è praticamente l'opposto.

Dove sono i simbolini? Volevo mettere l'"allarme parolaccia"...


----------



## TheFalcon

Per mettere gli smilies devi cliccare su "Post reply" anziché scrivere nel riquadro già presente.

Ribadisco che mentre nerd è uno che si vanta di esserlo, in quanto ha delle spiccate abilità intellettive e generalmente le sfrutta, sfigato è più un rifiuto della società. Per spiegarmi meglio, sfigato è uno che può essere:
- veramente brutto, con qualche caratteristica che lo rende inguardabile;
- asociale, ma non per sua scelta. Al massimo si isola dagli altri come reazione al fatto che gli altri lo isolino;
- una persona che sembra andare a cercare rogne, non tanto per sfortuna, quanto perché basterebbe un po' di accortezza per non fare certe figuracce;
- una combinazione delle precedenti con variazioni/aggiunte.

Tuttavia non conosco un termine inglese che possa rendere bene l'idea...


----------



## Stevo_Evo_22

Ciao TheFalcon!

Forse puoi dire "crappy" per il tuo contesto...?

Steven


----------



## Rosa7

Alla lezione di italiano ieri sera abbiamo imparato che non c'e' una parola sola per "sfigato".

Puoi avere una macchina "sfigata" che non funziona bene = your car is "dodgy" (AusE).
Puoi essere una persona "sfigata" che non esce mai dalla casa = you're a "loser".
Puoi essere qualcuno "sfigato" che sta sempre davanti al computer = you're a "nerd".

Insomma ha un significato spregiativo...


----------



## Stevo_Evo_22

Rosa hai ragione, e perciò puoi darci un po' di contesto TheFalcon?

Penso che ci aiuterebbe molto

Steven


----------



## Salegrosso

Rosa7 said:


> Puoi avere una macchina "sfigata" che non funziona bene = your car is "dodgy" (AusE).


 
I've heard 'dodgy', with that bad meaning, also here in England.
However, surprisingly the WordReference Dictionary gives _dodgy = furbo_.
Why?


----------



## Rosa7

Salegrosso said:


> I've heard 'dodgy', with that bad meaning, also here in England.
> However, surprisingly the WordReference Dictionary gives _dodgy = furbo_.
> Why?



I think it's a mistake. They were probably thinking of the verb "to dodge" - if you are able to dodge well, you are probably "furbo". But "dodgy" actually has nothing to do with the verb "to dodge".


----------



## TheFalcon

Stevo_Evo_22 said:


> Ciao TheFalcon!
> Forse puoi dire "crappy" per il tuo contesto...?
> Steven



Provo a spiegarmi partendo da zero: prima di tutto, "sfigato" è un termine fortemente dispregiativo. Non so se "crappy" sia allo stesso livello, però sicuramente ha delle affinità. Uno sfigato è un reietto, un rifiuto della società. Credo che, nel definire lo sfigato, l'assoluta mancanza di sex-appeal possa essere una componente molto forte. Attendo smentite, ma forse fa la sua parte anche il non avere uno scopo nella sua vita. Ora vado a dormire, ma mi riprometto di pensarci su. Ho bisogno di ragionare per spiegare bene a chi ci si può riferire con un termine.


----------



## bridgespotter

Dodgy can be applied to people or machinery and means unreliable.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

I remember I heard a "Radiohead" song which goes " I'm a creep".....

Potrebbe essere un sinonimo di sfigato?

Grazie


----------



## Citrinette

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> I remember I heard a "Radiohead" song which goes " I'm a creep".....
> 
> Potrebbe essere un sinonimo di sfigato?
> 
> Grazie



I was going to say the same thing!

But I totally agree with those who say it depends on context. There are a hundred ways to say that someone is "sfigato/a" in English but it all depends on the context. 
It could even be "dork", "Jerk", "a** hole" or any other insulting term. 
Was there ever a full context sentence for this word on this thread, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Not as far as I can see, but I'm glad, it led us to talk about the many uses, I tried to explain the word 'meff' to an Italian friend and I suggested 'sfigato', but now I see I was wrong, well, some shades of meaning overlap but it's not the correct word, so I'm glad we could talk about this..

Rosa's post was especially helpful.


----------



## Citrinette

Alex_Murphy said:


> Not as far as I can see, but I'm glad, it led us to talk about the many uses, I tried to explain the word 'meff' to an Italian friend and I suggested 'sfigato', but now I see I was wrong, well, some shades of meaning overlap but it's not the correct word, so I'm glad we could talk about this..
> 
> Rosa's post was especially helpful.



Too bad we didn't have context. I'd be curious to see what kind of "sfigato" we were looking for.
Yes, I agree, Rosa's post was very precise.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Yes  Citrinette and Alex, I do agree with your final statements regarding this "multi-tasking" way of saying, either referred to a somebody or something.

It's quite strange since this word means " A person without...love"..but regrettably it's intended for italian only!

Therefore when translating it into english, I shall adapt it to the context concerned.

Thanks again


----------



## Citrinette

Spiritoso78 said:


> Yes  Citrinette and Alex, I do agree with your final statements regarding this "multi-tasking" way of saying, either referred to a somebody or something.
> 
> It's quite strange since this word means *" A person without...love"*..but regrettably it's intended for italian only!
> 
> Therefore when translating it into english, I shall adapt it to the context concerned.
> 
> Thanks again



Why does it mean a person without love? I thought it meant a person without that specific sexual organ and therefore unlucky. Did I miss something?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Citrinette...mi fa piacere parlare con te!

Beh, partiamo dal presupposto (come giustamente riportato da Rose) che sia un ragazzo che non esce mai di casa, sia un ragazzo che sta sempre davanti al computer, alla  tv o sui libri ha qualche problemino in termini di rapporti sociali, ossia che non è tanto interessato ai "contatti umani", specialmente con le sue coetanee, le ragazze.

Quindi per sfigato si intende uno che non ha nè interessi nè successo con il gentil sesso.

Dipende dal contesto,  come avete detto prima Tu e Paul!


----------



## Citrinette

Ahh ok, in quel senso! pensavo che intendessi letteralmente!  

Il piacere è tutto mio!


----------



## TheFalcon

Spiritoso78 said:


> Quindi per sfigato si intende uno che non ha nè interessi nè successo con il gentil sesso.



(Attenzione: né e non nè)
Sono d'accordo sullo scarso successo, ma non per quanto riguarda lo scarso interesse. Penso che uno sfigato sia uno che nessuna vuole, anche se gli piacerebbe avere una ragazza.


----------

